# liscense requirements



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

do you need a liscense to fish the pensacola bay fishing bridge if you are a resident?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes as of last year you have to have a liscense to fish period reguardless of where you fish.


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

No you do not have to have a fishing liscense to fish the new 3 mile bridge pier. it is just like the casino beach pier, they buy a yearly commercial liscense and charge you to fish, so therefore you do not need a liscense. As the same go for charter boats, you do not need a liscense, but a private boat you do need a liscense.

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------

